# No WiFi on the Empire Builder



## Cliff Jones (Oct 2, 2015)

My Sister and I also experienced no wifi during our entire round trip between Seattle and Wisconson destination. A number of riders were complaining to both the conductors and staff. All they would do is shrugg their shoulders.

One of the reasons we decided on using the train vs bus or plane was comfort and WIFI. Amtrak is falsely advertising WIFI being available for the Entire EMPIRE BUILDER route.

Disappointed in advertisements on AMTRAK WEB SIGHT.


----------



## George K (Oct 2, 2015)

Cliff Jones said:


> Amtrak is falsely advertising WIFI being available for the Entire EMPIRE BUILDER route.


http://www.amtrak.com/journey-with-wi-fi-train-station

The Empire Builder is not listed. Empire _Service_ is, but that's different.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Empire Builder, you say Empire Service, it says it's available. Your sarcasm isn't correcting the issue. NO WIFI AVALIBLE IS THE POINT.!!!


----------



## jebr (Oct 2, 2015)

The Empire Service is a set of trains that serves New York state. The Empire Builder is a long-distance train that serves Chicago, Seattle, Portland, and numerous intermediate points.

The Empire Service has wi-fi, as stated on Amtrak's website. The Empire Builder does not have wi-fi. Amtrak does not state that the Empire Builder has wi-fi. Yes, it is not available on the Empire Builder. But Amtrak does not advertise it as available on the Empire Builder. They only advertise it on a completely separate train called the Empire Service.

Do I wish the Empire Builder had wi-fi? Certainly. But I'm not expecting it, because Amtrak hasn't advertised it as such on the Empire Builder, or any of the long-distance trains.


----------



## George K (Oct 2, 2015)

Guest said:


> Empire Builder, you say Empire Service, it says it's available. Your sarcasm isn't correcting the issue. NO WIFI AVALIBLE IS THE POINT.!!!


Reading is fundamental.

_That_ was sarcasm, my original post was not.

Empire Service ≠ Empire Builder.

Two locations, and different trains.


----------

